# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 12/2010



## PCGH_Marco (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 12/2010 startet heute. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt *ab 3. November am Kiosk*. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware *2 bis 3 Tage früher*.    Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 12/2010 in diesen Thread    und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der  PC   Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu    antworten.

Zu den Umfragen:
Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 12/2010 haben euch gefallen?
Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 12/2010 haben Ihnen gefallen?

 Grüße
Marco


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Oktober 2010)

Beachtet bitte bei der Grafikkarten-Marktübersicht ("Herbst-Feuerwerk der Grafikkarten") den Hinweis aus dem Bonusmaterial:

_ Die in der Marktübersicht  abgedruckten Noten sind korrekt. Beim Blick in den Einkaufsführer (S.  132) werden Sie feststellen, dass ein paar Karten mit einer anderen  Bewertung aufgeführt ist. Der Unterschied kam durch einen Fehler in der  erneuerten Wertungsformel zustande, der erst bei der finalen Korrektur  auffiel – der Einkaufsführer war zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits im Druck.  Wir bitte um Ihr Verständnis und geloben, im folgenden Heft alle Werte  auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen!

_Alle Noten sind mittlerweile auf dem aktuellen Stand. In der Ausgabe 01/2011 folgen dann zahlreiche neue Karten mit aktueller Wertungsmethodik. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## samoth (30. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen... aber sowas von! 

Gerade fische ich die neueste Ausgabe der PCGH aus dem Postkasten und was sehe ich oben rechts in der Ecke, wie es sich fast schon versteckt? Ein gelber Button lächelt mich an und sagt: "100 PCGH-Hefte". Daneben steht noch Auf DVD: 16.000 PDF-Seiten!

Hurra, hurra... Endlich habt ihr es geschaft. Weil ich ja sehr skeptisch bin, lege ich gleich die DVD ins Laufwerk und schaue nach. Es stimmt! Seit der ersten Ausgabe sind nun alle Hefte als PDF abgelegt.

Ein herzliches Dankeschön meinerseits und da werde ich sicher nicht der einzige sein 

Ich muss jetzt gleich zum Wertstoffhof und mein Papier wegfahren...

Klasse gemacht!


Gruß
Samoth


----------



## xeonsys (30. Oktober 2010)

darf man fragen was in der vorschau auf heft 01/2010 steht ?

mfg xeonsys


----------



## Thunderstom (30. Oktober 2010)

mhm wieso kommt bei mir das heft immer erst dienstags


----------



## samoth (30. Oktober 2010)

xeonsys schrieb:


> darf man fragen was in der vorschau auf heft 01/2010 steht ?
> 
> mfg xeonsys



Der PC als Spieleplattform

Hardware zum Fest

GTX 580 vs. HD 6970

Marktübersicht: Günstige Mainboards

Test: Neue Gehäuse für Spieler im Vergleich

Hintergrund: Wie funktioniert ein Prozessor?


----------



## Eiche (30. Oktober 2010)

schon das 2. Heft mit kaputter DVD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2010)

*auch schon hab*
*auch schon am meckern sei*
Wer bitte schön hatte die Idee, die Zusatz-CD auf eine normale Heftseite zu kleben? Bitte denjenigen dazu verfplichten, alle etwaig angeforderten Ersatzexemplare persönlich auszuliefern. Zu Fuß. (bei mir ist zum Glück nur ein kleines Loch. Editorial somit von "T lo Bayer" und im Inhaltsverzeichniss steht ein Test für "PC- äder")
Sowas hat schon in den 90ern zu Konfetti geführt und damals war das Papier noch doppelt so dick. Vor allen Dingen ist es ziemlich unnötig, wenn direkt daneben das Cover (dickeres und vor allem beschichtetes Papier) und direkt darüber die DVD-Hülle (sehr stabile Pappe) als Klebefläche zur Verfügung stehen.

Zweites Gemecker: Der erste Artikel
1. Spalte:
SATA kam über ein Jahr vor DDR2&PCI-E, die Einführung für die meisten Gamer dürfte sogar 2-3 Jahre auseinanderliegen (wer hat schon So775 Pentium4s gekauft?). ATX-Spezifikationen wurden afaik gar nicht geändert, damals war BTX die Neuerung. Selbst wenn ATX-Netzteilspezifikationen gemeint sind, wüsste ich nicht, ob die ATX 2.03 lange Zeit davor oder die ATX-12VII lange Zeit danach gemeint sein könnte. Aufrüstern unter der Leserschaft war das ganze sowieso ziemlich wurscht, da die Einführung bei AMD sehr schleppend verlief und Übergangskombinationen beliebig verfügbar waren. (und So478 Besitzer... - hey, da hätte ich vermutlich eine 1-Mann-Selbsthilfe-Benutzergruppe gründen können)
CPUs: Llanos neuer Sockel ist auch auf AMD Präsentationsfolien zu finden (afaik auch offiziellen) und irgendwie müssen die Bilddaten ja raus - also wieso "unbestätigt"? Im Gegenzug fehlen Hinweise auf die Gulftown-Nachfolge in der zweiten Hälfte des Jahres
2. Doppelseite = eine Spalte:
Die Vorhersage, dass die TDP >8 Kerne noch mehrere Jahre verhindern wird, wirkt in einer Zeit, in der CPUs mit 12 vollwertigen Kernen und tollerabler TDP und der doppelten der für 2012/13 zu erwartenden Strukturbreite, frei erhältlich sind, etwas befremdlich. Die Behauptung, dass die Speichergeschwindigkeit seit Einführung von SDRAM nur langsam gestiegen ist, auch. Zwar steht da, dass es "Hauptsächlich" die Zugriffszeiten sind, aber richtiger wäre wohl "ausschließlich": Vor 10 Jahren war 800MiB/s für 500MHz CPUs aktuell. Heute sind ~38GiB/s für Desktopplattformen mit 6x3,33GHz aktuell. Steigerung RAM: ~Faktor50. Steigerung CPU: ~Faktor40. Gehen wir davon aus, dass die gesteigerte IPC eines Core i7 gegenüber einem PIII die enorme Ineffizienz in der Auslastung von 6 Kernen durch Endanwender Software überkompensiert, haben wir ~das gleiche Wachstum.
Die genannten Nachfolgetechniken (von denen keine einzige in einen "Hardware 2011"-Artikel passt, sondern eher "Hardware 2021") sind zudem andere, als im RAM-Artikel weiter hinten im Heft und afaik hat keine davon das potential, die Latenzproblematik zu lösen, denn es handelt sich durchgängig um Techniken für andere Speicherzellen. Abgesehen vom regelmäßigen Refresh (alle ~50 Millionen Takte?) resultieren die nämlich eher aus Controllern und Anbindung. (nicht umsonst arbeitet man daran, latenzkritische LastLevelCaches in "lahmen" DRAM statt schnellem SRAM ausführen zu können).
Grafikkarten:
Hmm - mehr Kerne auf CPUs scheitern an der TDP, aber der Verbrauch von GPUs in der dreifachen Größe heutiger wird durch Energiesparmechanismen aufgefangen? Wiki sagt:
7800GTX: 100W
7800GTX512: 120W
7900GTX: 120W
8800GTX: 155W (MGCP, d.h. niedriger angesetzt als obige TDPs)
9800GTX: 156W (mit 92b weniger)
GTX285: 204W
GTX480: 250W
Yeah - die Einführung von Energiesparmechanismen zeigt wirklich Wirkung...
Und das PCI-E 3 zusätzlich zur Bandbreitensteigerung 20% Verwaltungsoverhead abschafft, stimmt auch nicht. PCI-E 3 schafft die Bandbreitensteigerung z.T. dadurch, dass Fehlerkorrekturmechanismen, die bislang 20% Bandbreite benötigten, ersatzlos wegfallen. Die Verwaltung bleibt die gleiche - sonst wärs auch nicht wirklich kompatibel.
Zur CPU-Entwicklung bei Nvidia: Nvidia vermarktet ARM-CPUs und C-kompatible/ähnliche GPU-Umgebungen, wieso sollten sie einen eigenen RISC Befehlssatz (nicht) durchsetzen wollen?
Monitore:
Daran, dass selbst die Zeitschrift, die den Unterschied zwischen MiB und MB beachtet, den Unterschied zwischen LED und LCD-LED ignoriert, muss ich mich wohl gewöhnen. Aber bitte beschreibt OLED dann nicht als billiger, denn bis auf weiteres ist OLED deutlich teurer als LCD-LED und als Ersatz für LED-Wände gar nicht erhältlich. "urpsprünglich" sollte es LCD überigens ersetzen, bevor irgend jemand die CF gegen Alternativen ausgetauscht hat. Infos zu eInk-Technologien, die als Monitor einsetzbar wären (= interaktive Wiederholraten bieten) hätten mich aber gefreut.
Infrastruktur/Festplatten:
Die PC-Welt hat jahrelang mit größeren Sektoren gearbeitet - wieso sollte das in Zukunft nicht gehen? NTFS kann 256TiB am Stück addressieren, LAB48 kann 128PiB verwalten. Das sollte bis auf weiteres ausreichen. Aktuell beschränkt ist afaik nur die Größe von Bootpartitionen (~2TiB), aber das ist nun wirklich nicht mit den Barrieren der Vergangeheit zu vergleichen, sondern eine einfache Konfigurationsfrage. Das es aktuell z.T. größere Probleme gibt, liegt nicht an den Standards, sondern daran, dass die Festplattenhersteller gern größere Zahlen auf die Produkte drucken wollen und eine Möglichkeit zur (platz)effizienten Nutzung der Platteroberfläche ist die Vergrößerung der Sektoren. Das ist aber keine "Barriere", sondern Marketing und ob sich dieses mal der Wettkampf Effizienz vs. Kompatibilität zu gunsten ersterer Entscheidet... Stand nach 32 Jahren x86 afaik immer noch 0:???.

[/Gemecker]
Entschuldigung an der Stelle, ich vermute mal, die betroffenen Reds werden sich fragen, warum ich mich wegen solchen Spitzfindigkeiten hier melde. Aber auf 5 Seiten Inhalt (+Editorial mit Kleber) summieren die sich doch sehr merklich auf.

Aber nun zum Rest:
  

Offensichtlich waren nach dem ersten Artikel einfach keine Patzer mehr übrig 
Besonders toll (weil nicht nur gut, sondern auch auf meine Interessen passend) fand ich den CPU-Bereich (mit dem Detail zur seperaten Uncore-Spannung des SandyBridge endlich ein technischer Grund für So1155) und Infrastruktur. So einen umfangreichen Tests von Stabilitätstools hab ich noch nie gesehen (genaugenommen könnte ich mich an gar keinen in 10 Jahren PCGH erinnern, obwohl es überaus nützliches Thema ist) und der RAM-Artikel kann imho getrotz zu den "4 Seiten des Jahres" gewählt werden. Kommt nicht oft vor, dass ein Technikartikel lesbar, interessant und imho auch für Einsteiger verständlich ist und mir (mir) neue Informationen vermittelt und auch noch noch einen praktischen Nutzen hat (Tabelle, mit der man den Kollegen vorrechnen kann, dass RAM heute eigentlich recht flott ist  ). Und das ganze (was viele 16+ Specials nicht schaffen) auch noch auf 4 Seiten komprimiert 

Zweites Extralob: Die Bonus-CD tatsächlich als CD auszuführen, so dass sie auch für alte Rechner nutzbar ist, war ebenfalls eine gute Idee 
Auch wenn sie vermutlich aus der Finanzabteilung kam. Aber egal, auch die haben einmal im Jahrzehnt ein positives Kommentar verdient  

Kleinkram:
- S.27: Der Vergleich Mühlrad<->Radiallüfter ist schon eher amputiert den hinkend. Ein Mühlrad wird durch tangential vorbei/drum rum strömendes Wasser in Rotation versetzt. Ein Radiallüfter schleudert durch seine Drehung Luft radial weg. Gemeinsamkeiten: Beide sind rund. Besser wäre vielleicht eine Wäscheschleuder gewesen. Bei den daraus folgenden Geräuschsvergleichen fehlt der Hinweis auf gute Gehäuselüftung/offenen Teststand.

- Das (wiederkehrende) Lob über den Stromverbrauch der HD68x0 kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die 6850 leister zwar mehr als eine HD5770, verbraucht aber (gerade idle) auch mehr. Die 6870 erreicht fast die Leistung einer HD5850  (insbesondere wenn man auf die min.fps. schaut liegt sie definitiv dahinter) - und hat fast den gleichen Verbrauch. Das ist imho Stillstand.

- Kühler: Die Leistung des Zalmans liegt nicht auf dem Niveau des "ähnlichen Aegir", sondern auf dem Niveau des "halb so lauten Aegir". Ich weiß, dass ihr den die CNPS9 mögt und sie ergeben auch immer wieder ein schönes Titelbild für OC-Tests - aber imho kann man ruhig mal betonen, dass sie einfach ein Kombination aus unbrauchbarem Kühlkörper mit sehr starkem, lauten Lüfter sind.

+ Der Plattformvergleich (S. 95) findet meine volle Zustimmung. Weiß nicht, ob das bei einem Thema, das soviel subjektive/unsichere Dinge (welcher Preis, welche Leistung?, Wer hat welche Ansprüche?, Wie sieht die Zukunft aus?) enthält, ein gutes Zeichen ist - aber auf alle Fälle finde ich es gut 
P.S.:
Ist es eigentlich Absicht, dass ihr mit einem eigenen Foto (oder Quellenangabe vergessen?) bestätigt, dass ihr schon So1155 Hardware habt&testet (und somit vermutlich eine Ausgabe nach dem Technikchek den großen Test bringt  ) oder hab ich nen NDA-Verstoß gefunden?


----------



## Shi (30. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kleinkram:
> - S.27: Der Vergleich Mühlrad<->Radiallüfter ist schon eher amputiert den hinkend. Ein Mühlrad wird durch tangential vorbei/drum rum strömendes Wasser in Rotation versetzt. Ein Radiallüfter schleudert durch seine Drehung Luft radial weg. *Gemeinsamkeiten: Beide sind rund. *



LOL


Jedoch meine Anmerkung zum Test der VGA-Kühler: Ich würde mir wirklich wüschen, dass ihr die Temperaturen in FurMark wertet oder zumindest in die Tabelle schreibt. Ich würde gerne nebeneinander aufgelistet sehen, dass jetzt bei Kühler X und Y die Temperaturen der VRMs (welche mir sehr wichtig sind!), in Furmark die 100°C Grenze knacken (und dann bitte genaue Angaben, nicht so wie im Text geschrieben "Im Furmark knacken die Wandler bei 7 Volt die 100-Grad-Grenze mit Leichtigkeit" (S. 72, Linke Spalte Mitte)
und dass Kühler Z die Wandler noch in Zaum hält. Das hat mich schon beim letzten Test von VGA-Kühlern gestört!

Danke fürs Lesen, Gruß Shi


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - S.27: Der Vergleich Mühlrad<->Radiallüfter ist schon eher amputiert den hinkend. Ein Mühlrad wird durch tangential vorbei/drum rum strömendes Wasser in Rotation versetzt. Ein Radiallüfter schleudert durch seine Drehung Luft radial weg. Gemeinsamkeiten: Beide sind rund. Besser wäre vielleicht eine Wäscheschleuder gewesen. Bei den daraus folgenden Geräuschsvergleichen fehlt der Hinweis auf gute Gehäuselüftung/offenen Teststand.





Mühlrad: Klick
Radiallüfter: Klick

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2010)

Sag ich ja: Beide rund 
aber eins ist innen offen...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Oktober 2010)

maln nee frage was für vollversionen sind auf der DVD,das PDF archiv ist grandios sowas kann ich nur bestätigen.
Die zusatz CD mit essentiellen notfalltools ist gut,Hoffendlich habt ihr endlich ein chkdsk ersatz gefunden,ich weiss Windows DVD oder CD reicht,aber CHKDSK mit anderen tools wie antiviren programm sowie Festplatten manager und partitions wiederherstellung (testdisk)  auf einer CD wäre gut.chkdsk wird wohl aus rechtlichen grünbeden nicht drauf sein,wird ja ein windows kernel benötigt.
Trotzdem Gut,mal sehn ob ich diesmal die DVD hole hängt vom letzten überzeuger ab "Vollversion"
Ist etwas doppelt bei mir bleibt es liegen ansonsten die DVD.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Oktober 2010)

*@ Shi*


> Jedoch meine Anmerkung zum Test der VGA-Kühler: Ich würde mir wirklich wüschen, dass ihr die Temperaturen in FurMark wertet oder zumindest in die Tabelle schreibt. Ich würde gerne nebeneinander aufgelistet sehen, dass jetzt bei Kühler X und Y die Temperaturen der VRMs (welche mir sehr wichtig sind!), in Furmark die 100°C Grenze knacken (und dann bitte genaue Angaben, nicht so wie im Text geschrieben "Im Furmark knacken die Wandler bei 7 Volt die 100-Grad-Grenze mit Leichtigkeit" (S. 72, Linke Spalte Mitte) und dass Kühler Z die Wandler noch in Zaum hält. Das hat mich schon beim letzten Test von VGA-Kühlern gestört!


Wir beziehen auch für Grafikkarten Furmark nicht mit die Wertung ein und testen CPU-Kühler auch nicht mir CoreDamage. Diese Tools mögen zwar interessante Werte liefern, aber diese Auslastung erreicht man mit sonst keiner Anwendung/Spiel. Im Übrigen würden dann rund 97% aller Kühler schlicht versagen, zumindest was die Wandler anbelangt. Oder - wie im Falle der GTX 460 - gar bei der GPU. In die Tabelle nehmen wir es aber gerne auf, kein Ding [intern steht's eh drin].


----------



## Dirksen (30. Oktober 2010)

eig eine sehr interessante ausgabe allerdings stossen mir ein paar änderungen/sachen doch ein wenig übel auf: 
1. wer den cpu-index liest deknt das der I3 -530 der 12. schnellste prozi währe, da fehlen aber ein paar....,oder?
2.währe es möglich bereits geteste sachen in die vergleiche von neuen produkten einzubinden zum vergleich ( beim prozi/headset test). ES würde das vergleichen deutlich erleichtern


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Oktober 2010)

Vor dem i5-530 kann man natürlich noch X Modelle einbauen, aber was soll das? Das bringt nichts, wenn zB der X4 970, X4 965, X4 955, X4 945 und X4 925 drin sind. Lieber andere interessante CPUs.


----------



## Shi (30. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Shi*
> In die Tabelle nehmen wir es aber gerne auf, kein Ding [intern steht's eh drin].



Danke schön, das reicht mir schon


----------



## NCphalon (31. Oktober 2010)

Jetz kann ich alle meine PCGH Hefte bis zur Ausgabe 1/09 wegschmeißen 

Hab mir natürlich als erstes die Nullnummer angeguckt, is immer amüsant wenn da dann so Gerüchte stehen wie dass Creative 3Dfx übernehmen wird usw. xD


----------



## xeonsys (31. Oktober 2010)

samoth schrieb:


> Der PC als Spieleplattform
> 
> Hardware zum Fest
> 
> ...


thx.


----------



## Dirksen (31. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Vor dem i5-530 kann man natürlich noch X Modelle einbauen, aber was soll das? Das bringt nichts, wenn zB der X4 970, X4 965, X4 955, X4 945 und X4 925 drin sind. Lieber andere interessante CPUs.


dann sollte man dies aber auch sehr deutlich zeigen .it [...] oder sonst was,ne?
Ps:punkt 2 haste mal ganz dreist ignoriert


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe deinen erste Satz nicht - was "zeigen"?

Zu deiner 2ten Frage: Falls Platz ist oder wir es als sinnvoll erachten, machen wir das doch schon. Siehe VGA-Cooler; da kann ich mitreden, weil's mein Artikel ist


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Oktober 2010)

Ausgabe hat mir sehr gut gefallen, besonders die ATI Zusammenfassung hat mir gefallen, eigentlich aber alles. 

Jetzt möchte ich aber ein ganz großes Lob für die Heft DVD aussprechen. 
Endlich 100 Ausgaben PCGH auf DVD!  Freu mich schon aufs wälzen. 

Auch sehr gefallen tat mir "Ein Tag mit Daniel Möllendorf", wirklich sehr interessant was ein Redakteur so macht. Aber das mit dem "Ich freu mich jedes mal" bezüglich der täglich eintreffenden Mainboards war doch ironisch gemeint, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Oktober 2010)

Nicht unbedingt. Ein neues Testmuster ist zwar mit Arbeit gleichzusetzen, aber da wir Nerds sind, ist das jedes Mal wie Weihnachten – sofern es sich um ein Produkt handelt, das vielversprechend ist.  Ich freue mich auch immer, wenn neue (High-End-)Grafikkarten auf meinem Platz spawnen. Wird normalerweise direkt ausgepackt und begutachtet.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## zøtac (31. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich hätt auch gern immer die neuesten High-End Grakas aufm Schreibtisch 
Aber bis das Geld spanwed bleibt halt meine 5450

Sofort am Mittwoch Morgen wird die Ausgabe 12/2010 gekauft, jawoll!^^


----------



## John-800 (1. November 2010)

@ruyen macaran
Jetz ham die Reds definitiv ihren Meisster gefunden harhar 
Ja auch Autoräder sind alle irgendwie rund, gibt auch kleine aber feine Unterschiede "G"

@Reds
Müsst Ihr die Leute so dermassen mit euren PDFs QUÄLEN?!? War am Sa im shop und such wien blöder nach ner PCGH... Nunja bald haben wir ja Mi und ich weiss jetzt zumindest was ich da früh am morgen machen darf.

So und jetzt drückt mir die Daumen! Werd jetzt mein "heiss" geliebtes 780i MB mit anderen Wakü Kühlern versehen und darf somit den ganzen Rechner und die bisherige Wakü zerlegen. Bin ich dann ein absoluter NERD wenn ich um 6Uhr morgens nach nem Disco Aufenthalt an nem PC schraub? "G"


----------



## vAro (1. November 2010)

Das Heft kam wie gewohnt pünktlich am Samstag mit der Post.

Jedoch habe ich etwas als derzeitiger Magazin und ehemaliger DVD Abonnent zu bemängeln. Bei mir häufen sich ebenfalls die Zeitschriften im Regal und über das große Heft-Archiv wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Doch wie gelange ich an das Heft-Archiv ohne die Ausgabe nochmals als DVD-Ausgabe zu kaufen? Falls es möglich ist das Archiv einzeln zu erwerben, würde ich davon Gebrauch machen!

Gruß,
vAro


----------



## TempestX1 (1. November 2010)

Zum Artikel:
Sicher in 10 Minuten (Seite 120):

Warum steht hier nirgends das man NICHT mit Adminrechte unterwegs sein sollte, sondern als normaler Benutzer und das man UAC aktiviert lassen soll/nicht deaktivieren soll.
Das sollte schließlich zur "Grundeinstellung" gehören wer einen Sicheren PC haben möchte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. November 2010)

*@ vAro*

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass wir das Archiv einzeln verkaufen. Aber vll finden wir eine andere Möglichkeit. Melde dich doch bitte mit deinen Daten bei mir per PN.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2010)

@ Tempest:
Das steht dick und Fett im ersten Kasten in der ersten Spalte auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## Perry (1. November 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch immer, wenn neue (High-End-)Grafikkarten auf meinem Platz spawnen. Wird normalerweise direkt ausgepackt und begutachtet.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Geht mir nicht so, ein Paket das bei mir eintrifft wird so lange ignoriert bis es sich nicht mehr ignorieren läßt, weil die Proben ins Gerät müssen.
Ansonsten freu ich mich natürlich über den neuen Grafikkartenkühlertest, da ich mir in absehbarer Zeit davon einen holen möchte, der neue Thermalright ist da wohl erste Wahl im Moment, meine Netzwerkkarte habe ich sowieso schon in Rente geschickt, da der Chip auf dem neuen Mainboard keine Probleme mehr macht.


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. November 2010)

Ist die Tinte in 10 Jahren teurer geworden oder warum bezahlt man heute mittlerweile 5,30€ für eure Ausgabe? =( Kann es vielleicht auch sein das man den Rückläufigen Verkauf mit bezahlt? Würde nur gern mal wissen wie sich eurer Preis zusammen stellt. Wirklich nicht persönlich nehmen. Ich mag euch aber der Preis geht nur noch in die Höhe zu mal es ja auch nicht weniger Werbung im Magazin wird. =(


----------



## tiga05 (1. November 2010)

Wo ist denn der Code für die Closed Beta von World of Tanks


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. November 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Ein neues Testmuster ist zwar mit Arbeit gleichzusetzen, aber da wir Nerds sind, ist das jedes Mal wie Weihnachten – sofern es sich um ein Produkt handelt, das vielversprechend ist.  Ich freue mich auch immer, wenn neue (High-End-)Grafikkarten auf meinem Platz spawnen. Wird normalerweise direkt ausgepackt und begutachtet.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



oh ja... den teil deiner arbeit würde ich gerne mal übernehmen


----------



## MG42 (1. November 2010)

Warum habt ihr alle schon das Heft????? Blöde Abonomenten    Das Leben ist doch so ungerecht!!!!!!!

Echt super, dass ich jetzt meine alten Hefte wegwerfen kann !!! Am besten mit Benzin ein hübsches Feuerchen machen.


Ihr seid die größten *megadolllob*!!!!!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. November 2010)

*@ Black_Beetle*

Es gibt viele Faktoren, die den Preis beeinflussen - Thilo kann das am besten erklären. Der Anstieg von 4,99 auf 5,30€ ist jedoch in meinen Augen vollkommen vertretbar und bezahlbar. Was rein mich betrifft: Der Testaufwand wird - für die gleiche Seitenanzahl - von Jahr zu Jahr höher und benötigt mehr Zeit.


			
				MG42 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten mit Benzin ein hübsches Feuerchen machen.


Video machen, schicken!


----------



## Perry (1. November 2010)

Also wer die Benchmarks über Jahre verfolgt hat kann daran die Änderungen ganz gut erkennen. Früher wurde alles zusammengebaut, die Benchmarksequenz in einem Spiel gestartet und auf das Ergebniss gewartet. Heute werden "realistische Szenarien" nachgespielt, es wird nicht nur die Max FPS Zahl ermittelt, Grafikkarten werden auf Lautheit, auf Energieverbrauch und übertaktbarkeit getestet, nicht zu vergessen die Vergleiche der Bildqualität. Auch bei vielen anderen Dingen ist der Informationsgehalt den eure Test liefern sehr stark gestiegen. Von daher kann ich damit leben das im laufe der Jahre der Preis steigt, wenn die Qualität steigt oder zumindestens nicht leidet über die Jahre, soll es mir recht sein. Alles wird teurer also über den Umweg eurer Erstellungskosten und eurer Lebenshaltungskosten auch der Heftpreis.


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. November 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Black_Beetle*
> 
> Es gibt viele Faktoren, die den Preis beeinflussen - Thilo kann das am besten erklären. Der Anstieg von 4,99 auf 5,30€ ist jedoch in meinen Augen vollkommen vertretbar und bezahlbar. Was rein mich betrifft: Der Testaufwand wird - für die gleiche Seitenanzahl - von Jahr zu Jahr höher und benötigt mehr Zeit.
> Video machen, schicken!



Okay leuchtet zum Teil ein aber über einen Artikel der den ganzen Hintergrund auch mal grafisch darstellt würde mich auch sehr freuen. 

Anstatt nen Bench der Hardware es mal auf die Kosten usw.  Wäre vielleicht auch ne gute Sache für andere die den Preis garnicht nachvollziehen können und sich sagen "Hey, ich zieh es mir als PDF da spar ich mir die Euros!" 

Eine Umfrage ob das andere überhaupt interessiert wie sich der Preis von Jahr zu Jahr erhöht, würde evt. Sinn machen.

Nur so ein kleiner Vorschlag.

Hoffe das ihr nicht nur am Überstunden schruppen seid und das Geld auch mal an euch Redaktuere weitergeleitet wird. 



Perry schrieb:


> Also wer die Benchmarks über Jahre verfolgt hat kann daran die Änderungen ganz gut erkennen. Früher wurde alles zusammengebaut, die Benchmarksequenz in einem Spiel gestartet und auf das Ergebniss gewartet. Heute werden "realistische Szenarien" nachgespielt, es wird nicht nur die Max FPS Zahl ermittelt, Grafikkarten werden auf Lautheit, auf Energieverbrauch und übertaktbarkeit getestet, nicht zu vergessen die Vergleiche der Bildqualität. Auch bei vielen anderen Dingen ist der Informationsgehalt den eure Test liefern sehr stark gestiegen. Von daher kann ich damit leben das im laufe der Jahre der Preis steigt, wenn die Qualität steigt oder zumindestens nicht leidet über die Jahre, soll es mir recht sein. Alles wird teurer also über den Umweg eurer Erstellungskosten und eurer Lebenshaltungskosten auch der Heftpreis.



Du hast auch völlig Recht. Das verstehen aber nicht alle wie du. Man erkennt auch wie die Verkaufszahlen sehr stark gesunken sind. Schau mal auf Wikepedia rein. 

Warum sind es denn Tausende Zeitschriften weniger? Habe ich mich da einfach nur verschaut oder sind die Leute nicht bereit paar Euro mehr hinzulegen?

Ich frage mich warum die eben so stark gesunken sind. Als 1. dachte ich der Preis und dann habe ich mich als 2. gefragt warum es überhaupt 5,30€ mittlerweile kostet. 



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Okay leuchtet zum Teil ein aber über einen Artikel der den ganzen Hintergrund auch mal grafisch darstellt würde mich auch sehr freuen.
> 
> Anstatt nen Bench der Hardware es mal auf die Kosten usw.  Wäre vielleicht auch ne gute Sache für andere die den Preis garnicht nachvollziehen können und sich sagen "Hey, ich zieh es mir als PDF da spar ich mir die Euros!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Soulblader (1. November 2010)

Hier etwas Kritik an Emsisoft Mamutu:

Hab alles genauso gemacht wie es im Heft und der Website beschrieben war und Trommelwirbel.....


eine 30 Tage Version. 

Wäre Klasse wenn mir jemand das erklären könnte ???


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. November 2010)

Möglicherweise liegt's daran, dass die Aktion bei Emsisoft erst zum EVT am morgigen 3. November startet?


----------



## Myrkvidr (2. November 2010)

Ganz großes Lob für die Aktion mit den alten Heften als pdf! Ich hab leider vor zwei Jahren viele alte Hefte beim Umzug weggeschmissen und mich dafür nachträglich mehrmals kreuzigen können, weil ich doch immer wieder gern irgendwas nachgeschlagen hätte - so bekomme ich die verlorenen Hefte quasi wieder zurück und noch viele ältere aus der Zeit, wo ich mich noch nicht wirklich für Hardware interessiert habe. Mit der Aktion macht ihr mich wirklich sehr, sehr glücklich und ich freue mich morgen schon aufs Aufstehen und den Besuch im Zeitschriftenhandel


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. November 2010)

Soulblader schrieb:


> Hier etwas Kritik an Emsisoft Mamutu:



Hast du dir einen Key abgeholt und den im Lizenzcenter eingelöst?

Marco


----------



## PCGH_Marco (3. November 2010)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Zum Artikel:
> Sicher in 10 Minuten (Seite 120):
> 
> Warum steht hier nirgends das man NICHT mit Adminrechte unterwegs sein sollte, sondern als normaler Benutzer und das man UAC aktiviert lassen soll/nicht deaktivieren soll.
> Das sollte schließlich zur "Grundeinstellung" gehören wer einen Sicheren PC haben möchte.



Der Hinweis auf die Adminrechte fehlt, UAC steht drin. Ich stimme dir zu, man sollte ohne Adminrechte arbeiten, ich selbst halte mich aber auch nicht immer dran. Doch verhaltensbasierende Programme wie Mamutu sollten diese Sicherheitslücke trotzdem schließen.

Update: Man sollte seinen eigenen Artikel kennen, steht beides im Extrakasten "Die fünf Regel ..."

Marco


----------



## OSI_Lars (3. November 2010)

tiga05 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Code für die Closed Beta von World of Tanks



Wir haben leider kein Kontingent bekommen. Wie im Artikel erwähnt muss man diesen getrennt auf der Webseite anfordern. Praktisch bekam zum Testzeitpunkt noch jeder einen Key zugesendet.

Sorry für den Umstand, aber die Keys konnten wir nicht ergattern.


----------



## Perry (3. November 2010)

Für mich stellt sich eher die Frage inwieweit dieses Mamutu sinnvoll für mich ist, da ich das internet security Paket von gdata installiert habe.


----------



## spockilein (3. November 2010)

Das alle Hefte jetzt als PDF auf der DVD sind, ist große Klasse.
Aber zwei Kritikpunkte habe ich nach der ersten Sichtung des Heftes.
Ich hätte eigentlich im Turitorial eine Entschuldigung für die Unterirdische Qualiät des letzten Heftes erwartet (Bevor wieder welche meckern: nicht der Inhalt sondern der Zustand. Gefaltete und herausfallende Seiten). Dafür wird auf die Papierqualität eingangen. Da sind wir schon bei Punkt Zwei.
Das WoW-Wendeposter ist eine erstklassige Idee, die aber nicht benutzbar ist. Das Papier ist so dünn, das schon beim ersten Aufklappen erste Risse drin sind. Wie sieht das erst nach mehrmaligen Benutzen und wenden aus. Für fast den doppelten Heftpreis, wäre doch bestimmt etwas besseres dringewessen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. November 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Jetz kann ich alle meine PCGH Hefte bis zur Ausgabe 1/09 wegschmeißen



Hilfe! 



spockilein schrieb:


> Das alle Hefte jetzt als PDF auf der DVD sind, ist große Klasse.
> Aber zwei Kritikpunkte habe ich nach der ersten Sichtung des Heftes.
> Ich hätte eigentlich im Turitorial eine Entschuldigung für die Unterirdische Qualiät des letzten Heftes erwartet (Bevor wieder welche meckern: nicht der Inhalt sondern der Zustand. Gefaltete und herausfallende Seiten). Dafür wird auf die Papierqualität eingangen. /QUOTE]
> 
> Leider liegt mir bis heute kein zitierfähiges Statement von Produktion und Vertrieb vor, wie viele Heft nun betroffen sind. Daher wissen wir nicht, welche Menge betroffen war. Ich entschuldige mich aber hiermit persönlich bei Dir.


----------



## Daniel_M (3. November 2010)

Video-Thema schrieb:
			
		

> mixxed_up schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auch sehr gefallen tat mir "Ein Tag mit Daniel Möllendorf", wirklich sehr interessant was ein Redakteur so macht. Aber das mit dem "Ich freu mich jedes mal" bezüglich der täglich eintreffenden Mainboards war doch ironisch gemeint, oder?
> ...




Wie Raff schon richtig geschrieben hat: Das war natürlich ernst gemeint - ich freue mich jedes Mal wie ein kleines Kind wenn ein neues Mainboard-Testmuster bei uns ankommt - ich packe auch nach sieben Jahren als PCGH-Redakteur noch jedes neu eingetroffene Board direkt aus und schaue es mir erstmal gründlich an. 





spockilein schrieb:


> Das WoW-Wendeposter ist eine erstklassige Idee, die aber nicht benutzbar ist. Das Papier ist so dünn, das schon beim ersten Aufklappen erste Risse drin sind. Wie sieht das erst nach mehrmaligen Benutzen und wenden aus. Für fast den doppelten Heftpreis, wäre doch bestimmt etwas besseres dringewessen?




Tut mir leid, dass es bei dir Probleme mit dem Poster gibt - bei den Heften, die wir hier haben, lässt sich das Poster problemlos auseinanderfalten und reißt auch nicht ohne Gewaltanwendung ein. Wenn du magst, schicke ich dir gerne ein neues, nicht eingerissenes Poster zu - schick mir einfach deine Adresse per Privatnachricht, dann geht das Poster auf die Reise.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## PCGH_Marco (3. November 2010)

Perry schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich eher die Frage inwieweit dieses Mamutu sinnvoll für mich ist, da ich das internet security Paket von gdata installiert habe.



In diesem Fall würde ich es nicht installieren.

Marco


----------



## zøtac (3. November 2010)

Die DVD ausm Häft eiert ganz fürchterlich 
Ansonsten gibts da nix aus zu setzten, wie immer klasse^^


----------



## q67oc (3. November 2010)

Heute morgen an der Tanke gekauft.
Finde es toll das die vertauschten (Truecrypt und Paint Net) Werte der Amd X6 Prozessoren entlich mal (nach über einem halben Jahr) koregiert wurden. ABER! Alle neuen Prozessoren (X4 970 BE, X4 645, X3 740 BE und i3-530) die ihr in eurem Leistungsindex (Seite 65) aufgennommen habt haben das selbe nicht nachvollziebare Phenomen das sie im Truecrypt und Paint Net sehr schlecht sind. Ihr habt schon wieder die Werte Vertauscht, ob es diesesmal auch so lange dauer bis es koregiert ist? Vertrauen ist gut aber Kontrolle ist besser. Twittert lieber nicht soviel rum!
Sonst wieder ein ordentliches Heft (alle Seiten sind noch an ihrem Platz)


----------



## PCGH_Chris (3. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... ganz viel Text ...



Hallo,

in aller Kürze, da heute Abgabe eines wichtigen Artikels:

- TDP: Im Artikel steht doch, dass sehr wohl Prozessoren auch mit bis zu 80 Kernen gekühlt werden können? Ich wage nur die Prognose, dass es bei Desktop-CPUs auf absehbare Zeit bei 8 Kernen (plus ggf. Spezial-Kerne) bleiben will, unter anderem wegen 1) Amdahls Law 2) den Konsolen und 3)
- dem "Memory Wall", der verhindert, dass beliebige Kernvermehrung auch zu einem deutlichen Leistungsplus führt. Siehe hierzu bitte auch folgenden Artikel (zwar schon etwas älter, aber imho immer noch so gültig): Klick.
- Bei dem Artikel sollte es tatsächlich nicht nur um die Hardware des nächsten Jahres gehen, sondern auch um Technologien darüber hinaus. Ich finden den Ausblick auf FRAM, PeRAM, etc. auch angemessen, schließlich könnten sich da fundamentale Änderungen abzeichnen.
- Grafikkarten: Ich halte es für nahezu unmöglich, dass Nvidia sich mit einem eigenen Befehlssatz gegen AMD, Intel,  durchsetzt... ganz egal ob mit RISC oder CISC.
- Ich würde wirklich gerne noch mehr schreiben und fände eine Diskussion über die Zukunft des PCs auch wirklich sehr spannend. Allein mir fehlt die Zeit. Ich bitte um Verständnis ...


----------



## winpoet88 (3. November 2010)

Hallo PCGH
Ich wollte euch mitteilen, dass der Bonuscode 2794 defekt ist ! (Lesertest Killer 2100)

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## BikeRider (3. November 2010)

Das Heft ist wirklich gelungen 
Hier meine Meinung:
*+* PDF-Archiv
*+* Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs
*+* Die richtige Grafikkarte
*+* ATI-Geschichte
*+* CPU-Tuning
*-* Test Lenkräder (Ich empfinde den Test als ein wenig zu kurz und zu klein geraten. Mehr Lenkräder wären nicht schlecht gewesen. Die Treiber-Situation was Lenkräder betrifft, vor allem mit Win7 64 Bit wäre zum Beispiel auch eine Erwähnung wert gewesen. Es hätten ruhig einige Gängige Lenkräder im Test mit dabei sein können, wie:_ ThrustMaster Rally GT Force Feedback Clutch Edition _in Verbindung mit Win7 64 Bit-Treiber)

Ich würde mir für eine der nächsten Ausgaben ein großes Treiber-Spezial wünschen, wo es vor allem um 64 Bit Treiber geht (Vista & Win7)

Im großen und ganzen ist das Heft aber


----------



## tiga05 (3. November 2010)

OSI_Lars schrieb:


> Wir haben leider kein Kontingent bekommen. Wie im Artikel erwähnt muss man diesen getrennt auf der Webseite anfordern. Praktisch bekam zum Testzeitpunkt noch jeder einen Key zugesendet.
> 
> Sorry für den Umstand, aber die Keys konnten wir nicht ergattern.


Schade, aber danke für die Antwort. Meine Frage war also sinnlos. Tut mir Leid. Ich lese das Heft immer von hinten nach vorne, d.h. ich fange in der Regel bei der DVD an und zum Abend hin habe ich mich dann durch die Hauptartikel gelesen. In den nächsten Tagen kommen dann die kleineren Artikel.


----------



## Mirart (3. November 2010)

Wieso schreibt ihr jetzt nur noch, ob die Grafikkarte zu 10/20 % übertaktbar ist?
Vor allem bei der iGame 460 ist das sehr störend, da man bei der Frequenz eben genauere Werte braucht. 

(Achja, ein kleiner Vergleich mit der Hawk wäre noch schön gewesen... sei's drum)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. November 2010)

Raff wird da sicher noch was zu sagen.


----------



## Pyros (3. November 2010)

Kann man hier auch Feedback zum Cataclysm Extra der PCGH Premium posten oder sollte das in ein anderes Forum bzw. in einen anderen Thread?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. November 2010)

Auch das Premium ist 12/2010 - also hau ruhig in die Tasten


----------



## Sven0815 (3. November 2010)

Grüsse

das mit der PDF-Sammlung ist mal ´ne super Sache, hoffe das behaltet ihr bei (wie bspw bei der CT wo man als Abonnent immer die Jahreshefte als CD/DvD bekam, was für mich bspw DER Grund wäre, endlich ein Abo abzuschliessen^^), das Feedback zu den PDF´s ist hier ja auch dementsprechend positiv soweit ich das sehe.

Absoluter Reinfall ist allerdings die WoW-Karte. Ich zahl ja gern ´nen paar Euro mehr für nen recht kleinen Sonderteil, dessen Infos auch ohne Probleme im Netz zu finden sind, aber dann eine Karte auf Butterbrotpapierqualität beizulegen, bei der ich mich nun entscheiden muss, ob ich nun Kalimdor ODER die östlichen Königreiche aufhänge - ist nen Scherz, oder? Was war bitte der Gedanke dabei? Unterstützt euren lokalen Copyshop? Nimm Zwei (Premiumhefte)? Kleb´s Poster an´s Fenster, dann kommst auch immer an die Rückseite? 
Spass beiseite, seid doch so gut und nehmt nächste mal glatte 10€, und nutzt die Differenz um jedes Poster auf ´nen eigenes Blatt zu drucken, dann hat man auch was davon 

Das restliche Mag hab ich noch nicht gelesen, ggf reich ich noch was nach^^


----------



## Jarafi (4. November 2010)

Abend,

Also ich muss sagen ein geniales Heft ( wie immer), und die 16000 PDF Seiten werden mir den Winter versüßen 
Und auch die sonstigen Artikel sind sehr schön, selbst mein Vater liest euer Heft gerne und der is ja die alte Generation 

Aber ich hab noch ne Frage, hoffe das passt hier her , könntet ihr vielleicht Versuchen Fraps als Vollversione auf ne Heft-DVD zu bekommen oder ist das nicht möglich?

Und hab noch nen kleinen Fehler gefunden, in der Tabelle Best Bang of the Buck bei den GPUs kommt zwei mal HD6870 vor ich nehme an die schnellere ist die HD5870


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Kühler: Die Leistung des Zalmans liegt nicht auf dem Niveau des "ähnlichen Aegir", sondern auf dem Niveau des "halb so lauten Aegir". Ich weiß, dass ihr den die CNPS9 mögt und sie ergeben auch immer wieder ein schönes Titelbild für OC-Tests - aber imho kann man ruhig mal betonen, dass sie einfach ein Kombination aus unbrauchbarem Kühlkörper mit sehr starkem, lauten Lüfter sind.


Im Fließtext heißt es im Bezug auf den CNPS 9900 MAX "Dafür stimmt die Kühlleistung, die auf dem Niveau des ähnlich lauten Aegir liegt." und ich kann nichts Falsches an dieser Aussage finden. Die Lautheit bei 75 % ist identisch, bei 100 % beträgt der Unterschied lediglich 0,2 Sone. Das ist keinesfalls "halb so laut" und der (nicht gewertete) dB(A)-Wert des Aegir ist sogar etwas höher. Die Kühlleistung ist des Aegir ist wiederum nur im Nachstellenbereich besser, was in meinen Augen ausreicht, um beide Kühler als ähnlich in den Punkten Kühlleistung und Lautstärke bzw. Lautheit zu bezeichnen.

Der Umstand, dass der Lüfter sehr laut ist, wird im Test mehrfach erwähnt, aber dass der Kühlkörper "unbrauchbar" ist, stimmt meines Erachtens nicht. Dazu ist die Kühlleistung sowohl bei voller Drehzahl als auch bei 75 % einfach zu gut, zumal bei verringerter Drehzahl und einer deutlich geringeren Lautheit (die unter der vieler Grafikkarten im Ref.-Design liegt) die Kerntemperatur nur um rund 2 °C ansteigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2010)

Sorry, da habe ich im Diagram wohl die Lautstärkewerte von Aegie und Gaia vertauscht. 


(Meine Bewertung des Kühlkörpers erhalte ich mit Blick auf den Silver Arrow aber trotzdem aufrecht. Der ist bei 50% um den Faktor 22 leiser als der Zalman bei 75%, liegt aber im gleichen Temperatur und Preisbereich)


Bezüglich "steigt um nur 2°C an" muss ich, denke ich, an dieser Stelle nicht erklären, wie ungenau Messungen über interne Sensoren in diesem Temperaturbereich sind.


P.S.: Ich wiederhole an der Stelle die Frage, die ich schonmal beim letzten Kompaktwakü-Test gestellt habe: Sind eure "% Drehzahl"-Angaben tatsächlich auf die erreichte Drehzahl, oder auf die Stromversorgung bezogen?


----------



## sNook (4. November 2010)

Öhm, bin ich der einzige bei dem irgendwas an der DVD kaputt ist? Laufwerk funzt, nur die DVD ist mit 4,xx GB voll, nur ist jeder Unterordner leer. Auch das Menü an sich geht nicht..

Weiß jemand was? 

Ansonsten schönes Heft, war das erste seit ca. nem Jahr, ihr habt euch nicht verschlechtert, aber auch nicht maßlos verbessert - ein bisschen ausgedünnt erscheit es mir? Aber mich hats gefreut, dass der Lesertest der Killer drin war, da war ich überrascht^^

Grüße und weiter so !


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry, da habe ich im Diagram wohl die Lautstärkewerte von Aegie und Gaia vertauscht.


Ok, das erklärt natürlich einiges.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Meine Bewertung des Kühlkörpers erhalte ich mit Blick auf den Silver Arrow aber trotzdem aufrecht. Der ist bei 50% um den Faktor 22 leiser als der Zalman bei 75%, liegt aber im gleichen Temperatur und Preisbereich)


Wie gesagt: "Unbrauchbar" ist er meines Erachtens nicht - das gilt für viele Kühlkörper, die keine High-End-Eigenschaften bieten. Aber es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum die meisten Oberklasse-Kühler mittlerweile in der Turmbauweise daherkommen ...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich "steigt um nur 2°C an" muss ich, denke ich, an dieser Stelle nicht erklären, wie ungenau Messungen über interne Sensoren in diesem Temperaturbereich sind.


Es ist doch irrelevant, wie stark der tatsächliche Temperaturanstieg ist und wie hoch die tatsächliche (gemittelte) Kerntemperatur ist, sofern sich alles reproduzierbar und nachvollziehbar ins Testverfahren einfügt und ähnlich konfigurierte Systeme zu einer ähnlichen Leistungseinschätzung führen. Eine solche Aussage bezieht sich gerade deshalb immer auf dieses eine Testsystem und -verfahren und beschreibt keine allgemeingültige Eigenschaft.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich wiederhole an der Stelle die Frage, die ich schonmal beim letzten Kompaktwakü-Test gestellt habe: Sind eure "% Drehzahl"-Angaben tatsächlich auf die erreichte Drehzahl, oder auf die Stromversorgung bezogen?


Immer drehzahlbezogen - Spannungs-/PWM-Angaben sind bei uns nicht üblich, sofern sie nicht explizit als solche zu erkennen sind. Das war leider bei einem Diagramm beim Kompaktkühlungsvergleichstest in einer vergangenen Ausgabe nicht der Fall, entspricht aber nicht der üblichen Vorgehensweise.


----------



## zøtac (4. November 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> Öhm, bin ich der einzige bei dem irgendwas an der DVD kaputt ist? Laufwerk funzt, nur die DVD ist mit 4,xx GB voll, nur ist jeder Unterordner leer. Auch das Menü an sich geht nicht..


Hmm, also bei mir ist die DVD an sich kaputt. 
Total verbogen^^


----------



## PCGH_Marco (5. November 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Hmm, also bei mir ist die DVD an sich kaputt.
> Total verbogen^^



Einfach eine Mail schreiben:
_Die DVD läuft nicht? Kein Problem! Schicken Sie eine E-Mail mit Ihrer genauen Anschrift (Name, Straße, Wohnort, PLZ) und der Ausgabennummer (z. B. Ausgabe 12/2010) unter dem Betreff „PC Games Hardware DVD-Reklamation“ an computec@dpv.de._

Grüße
Marco


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. November 2010)

Was die DVD angeht: Das tut mir stellvertretend sehr leid. Bitte wendet auch an den Computec-Kundendienst für einen raschen Austauch (Mail-Adresse findet ihr auf der Rückseite der DVD-Papphülle).

Hier in der Redaktion können wir euch leider diesbezüglich auch nicht helfen, da wir immer nur eine sehr begrenzte Stückzahl an Heften erhalten (wir wollen die ja verkaufen, nicht bunkern).


----------



## heinz-otto (5. November 2010)

Das PDF-Archiv ist einsame Spitze. Ich bin mit nur einer kleinen Unterbrechung seit Ausgabe 1 dabei und die alten Hefte sind pure Nostalgie. Wegschmeissen werde ich die Hefte trotzdem nicht.

Nur kurz zum Meckern: Wieso habt ihr nur die Magazin-Version und nicht die Extended-Ausgabe genommen? Oder hatte die Extended Ausgabe gar keinen erweiterten Umfang im Heft, sondern nur mehr Extras auf DVD?

PS: Steckt mal euren Kollegen von der PCG, dass die auch ein solches Archiv erstellen. Die Erfahrung und Technik habt ihr ja jetzt sozusagen im Haus und so schwer kann es ja nicht sein, die Berichte von indizierten Titeln zu schwärzen oder das Archiv nur an Volljährige zu verkaufen.


----------



## ile (5. November 2010)

Aspekte zur aktuellen Ausgabe:

 Die DVD ist diesmal wieder top! Glückwunsch an die Redaktion: Die DVD ist bereits seit einigen Ausgaben wieder wirklich den Kauf wert! Vor allem die Begleitvideos zu den Artikeln (Stabilitätstest, Tuning Core 2, Lenkrad, Grafikkarten) und PCGH Unplugged fand ich wirklich klasse!      Weiter so!!!
(PCGH Uncut find ich auch gut, aber dafür braucht man die DVD ja nicht, deswegen zähl ich das hier nicht dazu)

 Auch die neuen Tabellenangaben bei den Grafikkartentests finde ich sehr hilfreich, allerdings finde ich es schade, dass dafür die VRM-Temps (die aber eh häufig nicht angegeben wurden) rausgefallen sind.

 WAs mich aber wirklich langsam nervt: Die Kurztests auf den Rubrikstartseiten sind immer ohne die in Marktübersichten übliche Testtabelle! Das finde ich echt ärgerlich: Ich hätte lieber nur die Tabelle als den Text. Die hat nämlich gleich alles wichtig drin. Beim Fleißtext fehlen oft ein paar interessante Details, sodass ich auf die nächte Marktübersicht warten muss, um die Tabelle zu sehen. 

 So sehr mich die DVD mittlerweile wieder begeistert, so enttäuschend sind mittlerweile die Premium-Ausgaben: WoW interessiert nun wirklich längst nicht jeden und dazu gibts schon genug Sonderhefte. Da ich auch die beiden vorangegangenen Premium-Ausgaben eher gähnend überblättert habe, werde ich mein Abo wohl auf die DVD-Version downgraden müssen. Für micht zumindest bietet die Premium keinen Mehrwert mehr, sodass sich der fast doppelte Preis in keinster Weise lohnt.

Und noch eine Frage zum pdf-Archiv auf der DVD: Sollte das nicht ein "durchsuchbares" pdf-Archiv werden?


----------



## Mirart (5. November 2010)

Mirart schrieb:


> Wieso schreibt ihr jetzt nur noch, ob die Grafikkarte zu 10/20 % übertaktbar ist?
> Vor allem bei der iGame 460 ist das sehr störend, da man bei der Frequenz eben genauere Werte braucht.
> 
> (Achja, ein kleiner Vergleich mit der Hawk wäre noch schön gewesen... sei's drum)





PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Raff wird da sicher noch was zu sagen.



.....


----------



## Rolk (5. November 2010)

Ich finde es schade das bei den Grakatests die anliegenden Spannungen nur manchmal erwähnt werden. Um die OC tauglichkeit der Karten besser einschätzen zu können wäre der Wert nicht schlecht. Ich weis das das von Karte zu Karte variieren kann, aber besser ein schwammiger Anhaltspunkt als gar keinen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. November 2010)

Die Videos "PCGH Uncut - Folge 18 - PCGH zieht um" und "PCGH Unplugged - Ein Tag mit Daniel Möllendorf" haben mir gut gefallen. 
Ist das eigentlich die erste PCGH Unplugged Folge? Ich hab mir von den beiden letzten Ausgaben lediglich die Magazin Variante gekauft und es wäre schade, wenn ich schon eine Folge verpasst hätte.
Liege ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig, dass der Raum, in den die Redaktion umgezogen ist, von der Grundfläche kleiner ist? Das Testlabor mit Klimatisierung, das Laustärke-Testlabor und die Dachterasse, deren Zugang Thilo in den Sommermonaten vernageln muss, weil sonst niemand mehr arbeitet, sind doch nicht die einzigen Gründe gewesen? 
Warum habt ihr euch eigentlich für einen Umzug entschieden?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. November 2010)

Ja, "PCGH Unplugged" war ein erster Versuch, der 2te folgt mit mir.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. November 2010)

Mirart schrieb:


> Wieso schreibt ihr jetzt nur noch, ob die Grafikkarte zu 10/20 % übertaktbar ist?



Ich bin ehrlich: um etwas Zeit zu sparen und weil der OC-Wert nur für das Testexemplar gültig ist. Die neue Testmethodik ist  aufwendiger, weshalb wir uns dazu entschlossen, den OC-Test zu  vereinfachen. Das Ergebnis schwankt von Karte zu Karte, sodass  10-MHz-genaue Angaben nur bedingt hilfreich sind. Tendenzen, dass sich manche Modelle höher takten lassen als andere, zeichnen sich auch so ab. 



Mirart schrieb:


> Vor allem bei der iGame 460 ist das sehr störend,  da man bei der Frequenz eben genauere Werte braucht.



Die zu bestehenden Taktraten (10 und 20 Prozent OC) stehen ja in der  Testtabelle. Nehmen wir die Igame als Beispiel: Ausgehend von den  BIOS-seitigen 823 MHz besteht sie den Test mit 900 MHz (+10 %). Bei 985 MHz (+20 %)  fliegt sie ab, ergo ist etwas im Bereich dazwischen stabil. Die Info, ob  sie schon bei 910 oder erst bei 970 MHz abstürzt, ist weder für jedes  Exemplar der Karte gültig noch für die Spielbarkeit relevant.



Mirart schrieb:


> (Achja, ein kleiner Vergleich mit der Hawk wäre noch schön gewesen... sei's drum)



Finde ich auch.  Daher wird die Hawk vermutlich schon im kommenden Heft neu bewertet. Die Lautheits-, Verbrauchs- und sonstigen Werte aus dem originalen Hawk-Test haben ja trotzdem ihre Gültigkeit (nur eben nicht 1:1 vergleichbar).



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade das bei den Grakatests die anliegenden Spannungen nur manchmal erwähnt werden. Um die OC tauglichkeit der Karten besser einschätzen zu können wäre der Wert nicht schlecht. Ich weis das das von Karte zu Karte variieren kann, aber besser ein schwammiger Anhaltspunkt als gar keinen.



Auch hier gilt: Die Spannung ist kein sicherer Indikator, wie gut sich eine Karte übertakten lässt, es handelt sich nur um eine Richtlinie. Aber was meinst du? Im aktuellen Test steht bei jeder Karte die GPU-Spannung dabei (Testtabelle). Der Wert entspringt übrigens Tools – ist bei Testschluss keines kompatibel, fehlt die Angabe.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## icecold (5. November 2010)

Ich finde die Ausgabe sehr gelungen, vor allem den Artikel über die Hardware der Zukunft, und die Ati Geschichte fand ich sehr interessant. 

Auch finde ich es gut, das ihr Lenkräder getestet habt. Ich habe mir am Dienstag das Thrustmater F430 FF RW ohne zu wissen, das es in der PCGH 12/2010 überhaupt einen Lenkradtest gibt, gekauft und war dann am Mittwoch, als ich die PCGH in der Hand hielt gleich überrascht und froh , die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben. 
Aber ich kann auch bestätigen, das es ein sehr gutes Lenkrad ist wie ich finde. 


Das Unplugged-Format finde ich sehr interessant, und freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausgabe. Die Uncut Folge mit dem Umzug war auch gut. Das neue Gebäude sieht ja echt gut aus! 
Wobei ich schon überrascht, war das ihr "nur" ein Zimmer voll mit Hardware habt.

Was ich da mal Fragen wollte, müsst ihr die Testmuster selber kaufen oder bekommt ihr die gestellt?  

Und wer ist Herr Frank Pfründer im Uncut Video?

MfG icecold


----------



## Mirart (5. November 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich: um etwas Zeit zu sparen und weil der OC-Wert nur für das Testexemplar gültig ist. Die neue Testmethodik ist  aufwendiger, weshalb wir uns dazu entschlossen, den OC-Test zu  vereinfachen. Das Ergebnis schwankt von Karte zu Karte, sodass  10-MHz-genaue Angaben nur bedingt hilfreich sind. Tendenzen, dass sich manche Modelle höher takten lassen als andere, zeichnen sich auch so ab.
> 
> 
> 
> Die zu bestehenden Taktraten (10 und 20 Prozent OC) stehen ja in der  Testtabelle. Nehmen wir die Igame als Beispiel: Ausgehend von den  BIOS-seitigen 823 MHz besteht sie den Test mit 900 MHz (+10 %). Bei 985 MHz (+20 %)  fliegt sie ab, ergo ist etwas im Bereich dazwischen stabil. Die Info, ob  sie schon bei 910 oder erst bei 970 MHz abstürzt, ist weder für jedes  Exemplar der Karte gültig noch für die Spielbarkeit relevant.



Dann habt ihr also nicht nur keinen genauen Wert stehen, ihr habt ihn auch gar nicht ermittelt, es nur bei 10- und 20% versucht?




> Finde ich auch.  Daher wird die Hawk vermutlich schon im kommenden Heft neu bewertet. Die Lautheits-, Verbrauchs- und sonstigen Werte aus dem originalen Hawk-Test haben ja trotzdem ihre Gültigkeit (nur eben nicht 1:1 vergleichbar).



Klasse. Eine kurze Frage zu deinem subjektiven Eindruck: Welche der beiden Karten würdest du als reiner Übertakter, dem der Rest egal ist, kaufen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. November 2010)

icecold schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer ist Herr Frank Pfründer im Uncut Video?


Einer unserer Layouter.


			
				icecold schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich da mal Fragen wollte, müsst ihr die Testmuster selber kaufen oder bekommt ihr die gestellt?


Das hängt vom Produkt und dessen Verwendungszweck ab.


----------



## Rolk (6. November 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Auch hier gilt: Die Spannung ist kein sicherer Indikator, wie gut sich eine Karte übertakten lässt, es handelt sich nur um eine Richtlinie. Aber was meinst du? Im aktuellen Test steht bei jeder Karte die GPU-Spannung dabei (Testtabelle). Der Wert entspringt übrigens Tools – ist bei Testschluss keines kompatibel, fehlt die Angabe.


 
Ah Mist. Da war ich wohl von Blindheit geschlagen. 

Besteht eigentlich eine Chance das Colorful bei der GTX460 IGame eine anständige Lüftersteuerung nachreicht?


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Hey PCGH 
Die Aktuelle Ausgabe fand ich um Welten besse als die letzte,
auch und gerade weil ich diesmal keine heraus fallende Seiten hatte und keine Risse Knicke im Heft, außerdem muss ich dazu sagen das meine Beiden Heft DVDs vollkommen i.O waren.
Inhaltlich wie immer Top! Ok ich glaub ich hab ein paar kleinere Rechtschreibfehler sowie kleinste Inhaltliche Fehler (Nach dem ich bei Wiki gekuckt habe ) aber das ist ja nicht weiter Schlimm 
Das einzige was mich gestört hat, auch wenn es viele andere User wahrscheinlich erfreut, war der viel zu Umfangreiche Grafikkartentest, das ist jetzt glaube ich schon der 3. (?) und der Inhalt hat sich nicht wirklick verändert, da komm ich mir doch schon so ein wenig vera***** vor wenn immer fast (!) das selbe drin steht 
Aber nichts desto trotz werde ich weiter jede Ausgabe der PCGH kaufen, 
das ihr schon wieder ein Gewinnspiel veranstaltet find ich Klasse  auch wenn ich nie Gewinn .
Sind die Ergebnisse des letzen schon Fertig? 
mfg


----------



## Atosch (8. November 2010)

Im großen und ganzen finde ich die aktuelle Ausgabe wieder mal sehr gelungen.
Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich jedoch.
Beim Test der Grafikkartenkühler wurden nur ATI Karten verwendet.
Diese sind jedoch von Haus aus schon leichter zu kühlen als die Nvidia Topmodelle.
Könnt Ihr noch einen Test mit z.B. der GTX470 oder 480 nachreichen?
Da hier das Leistungspotential der Kühler noch besser zur Geltung kommt.
Ich habe den Icy Vision Rev2 auf meiner GTX470. Mit dem PCGH Graka tool kommt diese im Burning Mode gerade mal auf 70°C.
Ein Vergleich hierzu wäre interessant, gerade was Spawa angeht, da ich diese nicht messen kann.


----------



## Bummsbirne (8. November 2010)

Kritik:

Auf der Seite 95 im Kasten "Top  5 Gründe für ein Sockel 1156 Board" steht bei Punkt 3, dass Mini ITX eine Größe von 1X 16 cm hat. 

Das ist nicht korrekt! Die Maße die hinlänglich bekannt sind betragen 17 X 17 cm!

Steht auch in der "Einleitung" vom Sockel 1156 auf der selben Seite. Genauso wie auf Seite 96, wo auf das Gigabyte H55N-USB3 eingegangen wird!.

Ist auch nicht das erste Mal.War auch schon 2 Mal der Fall. So wie ich weiß war es unter anderem in der Ausgabe, wo es eine Gehäuseübersicht gab bzw. Gehäusetests, wo auch Mini ITX Gehäuse wie dieses Spider dingen von Lian Li und dieser Benchtable von Antec.

Glaube das mit dem Fehler in der aktuellen Ausgabe ist auf Herrn Möllendorfs Mist gewachsen. Kann mich auch irren aber ich meine, dass da unter dem Artikel DM steht.
Also: 10 Schläge auf den nackten Hintern mit ner HD5970Immer menn feste druff...wer kann das denn am Besten voneuch inner Redaktion???


Und was ich schonmal irgendwo hier im Forum geschrieben habe(Hat jetzt nichts mit der aktuellen Ausgabe zu tun!):

Falls ihr das nächste Mal eine Übersicht bzw. Kaufempfehlung über Mini ITX Gehäuse macht, BITTE!!!:

Nehmt doch bitte das Silverstone SG05 und nicht das SG06!

1. Ist das SG05 15€ günstiger als das SG06 und

2. Ist die Temperatur schätzungsweise auch besser, weil das SG05 eine offene Front hat.




Noch eine Anregung: Könntet ihr eventuell die Seiten fürs Abo irgendwie zusammenlegen? Also, dass die nicht so verstreut sind? Ist zwar einerseits kein wirkliches Problem kurz Im Verzeichnis nachzuschauen und dann die entsprechende Seitre aufzuschlagen. Aber es wäre meiner Meinung nach doch besser.

Und die Werbung ist von der Menge her doch schon ein wenig störend. Aber wurde schon genug drüber diskutiert. Ihr habt eure Gründe dafür. Wollte es nur nochmal gesagt haben.

Irgendwie lese ich mir aber nicht mehr wirklich das gesamte Heft durch. Bis vor 3 Jahren habe ich noch jedes Heft komplett gelesen. Kann sein, dass ich zu faul zum lesen geworden bin oder das Heft wurde insgesamt n bissl uninteressanter
Bin seit der 3. Ausgabe dabei. Weiss aber immer noch nicht, warum ich mir kein Abo zugelegt habe über die Jahre


Ansonsten gutes Heft.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. November 2010)

Hi,


Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich gestört hat, auch wenn es viele andere User wahrscheinlich erfreut, war der viel zu Umfangreiche Grafikkartentest, das ist jetzt glaube ich schon der 3. (?) und der Inhalt hat sich nicht wirklick verändert, da komm ich mir doch schon so ein wenig vera***** vor wenn immer fast (!) das selbe drin steht



Kannst du da vielleicht etwas genauer werden? Eigentlich sind die Informationen unserer Grafikkartentests nicht redundant angelegt.


----------



## Shi (8. November 2010)

Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist warum eine GTX 460 im PCGH-Tool mit nem MK-13 die 100°C Grenze knackt. Selbst mit meiner Juniorthermi (also meine GTX 465 ) mit 2x 120ern von Lian Li @ 7V auf 830 Mhz GPU-Takt und 1.025V komme ich mit geschlossenem, schlecht belüfteten Gehäuse so auf 82°C (halt im FurMark, 1680 x 1050, Xtreme Burning Mode, 32x MSAA)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. November 2010)

Weil 900 MHz und 1,09V und das sind halt über 200W. Da streicht der MK-13 die Segel.


----------



## Shi (8. November 2010)

Ja aber meine hat doch auch einiges an Spannung, und außerdem ists ne Thermi, die müsste doch auch locker 200w Abwärme haben oder?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. November 2010)

Müssten wir mal nachmessen.


----------



## Shi (8. November 2010)

Wenn ihr mal Zeit habt wäre das cool  Aber ist jetzt nicht so dringend, hab mich nur gewundert


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. November 2010)

Ich habe auch gestaunt, aber das Ergebnis war reproduzierbar.


----------



## Shi (8. November 2010)

Habt ihr es nur mit einer GTX 460 getestet?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. November 2010)

Wie meinst du das? Die Kühler auf GTX 460 OC und HD 5850 OC, Shaman zudem Kurztest auf GTX 480.


----------



## Shi (8. November 2010)

Nein, ob ihr nur eine GTX 460 hattet (wovon ich ausgehe ) Kann es nicht sein dass ihr ein besonders "heißes" Exemplar erwischt habt? Oder rede ich hier Müll?
Edit: Ich rede Müll. Ihr habt sie ja overvolted. Trotzdem find ich es komisch dass so ein Riesending wie der MK-13 es nicht hinbekommt sie vernünftig zu kühlen


----------



## Gast1111 (8. November 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Kannst du da vielleicht etwas genauer werden? Eigentlich sind die Informationen unserer Grafikkartentests nicht redundant angelegt.


Ja, ich mein das halt fast immer das selbe im Prinzip drin steht, weil ob die Grafikkarte von Palit jetzt auch von Gainward (Frei erfundes Bsp.) rausgebracht wurde und 0,1 Sone leiser ist finde ich nach der langen Grafikkartentestzeit halt uninterressant. Ist aber auch nur meine Meinung 
Achja hab noch einen Fehler gefunden, auf Seite 28 in der Grafik habt ihr die HD 6870 zweimal ich denke das eine soll wohl die HD 5870 sein


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. November 2010)

*@ Atosch*


> Im großen und ganzen finde ich die aktuelle Ausgabe wieder mal sehr gelungen. Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich jedoch. Beim Test der Grafikkartenkühler wurden nur ATI Karten verwendet. Diese sind jedoch von Haus aus schon leichter zu kühlen als die Nvidia Topmodelle. Könnt Ihr noch einen Test mit z.B. der GTX470 oder 480 nachreichen? Da hier das Leistungspotential der Kühler noch besser zur Geltung kommt. Ich habe den Icy Vision Rev2 auf meiner GTX470. Mit dem PCGH Graka tool kommt diese im Burning Mode gerade mal auf 70°C. Ein Vergleich hierzu wäre interessant, gerade was Spawa angeht, da ich diese nicht messen kann.


Wir nutzen die HD 5850, weil diese bei der letzten Umstellung eine der beliebtesten Karten war - zudem ist sie übertaktet und läuft mit mehr Spannung, fordert die Kühler also (und dient als Basis für die Benotung!). Auch haben wir die kompatiblen Modelle auf einer extrem übertakteten GTX 460 getestet, online gibt's Tests auf einer GTX 480. Die Streubreite an verfügbaren Karten und Kühler ist leider zu groß, um alle Kombinationen zu testen. Welcher Kühler interessiert dich im Falle der GTX 470 denn explizit?


----------



## Daniel_M (9. November 2010)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Kritik:
> 
> Auf der Seite 95 im Kasten "Top  5 Gründe für ein Sockel 1156 Board" steht bei Punkt 3, dass Mini ITX eine Größe von 1X 16 cm hat.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

ja, da hat sich leider ein Folgefehler eingeschlichen - 17 cm sind korrekt. Ich weise im entsprechenden Bonusmaterial-Kasten darauf hin.




Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Und was ich schonmal irgendwo hier im Forum geschrieben habe(Hat jetzt nichts mit der aktuellen Ausgabe zu tun!):
> 
> Falls ihr das nächste Mal eine Übersicht bzw. Kaufempfehlung über Mini ITX Gehäuse macht, BITTE!!!:
> 
> ...




Klar, hat das wegen der offenen Front eine leicht bessere Belüftung, dafür ist es auch lauter - bei einem Mini-ITX-PC, der (anders als ATX-Gehäuse) gewöhnlich auf dem Schreibtisch steht und nicht darunter, ist das ein wichtiger Punkt.





Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Und die Werbung ist von der Menge her doch schon ein wenig störend. Aber wurde schon genug drüber diskutiert. Ihr habt eure Gründe dafür. Wollte es nur nochmal gesagt haben.



Die Werbung ist in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr geworden - zähl mal nach. 




Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Irgendwie lese ich mir aber nicht mehr wirklich das gesamte Heft durch. Bis vor 3 Jahren habe ich noch jedes Heft komplett gelesen. Kann sein, dass ich zu faul zum lesen geworden bin oder das Heft wurde insgesamt n bissl uninteressanter




Dann fordere ich dich hiermit zu mehr Fleiß auf - dann wirst du merken, dass das Heft nich uninteressanter geworden ist.




Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Bin seit der 3. Ausgabe dabei. Weiss aber immer noch nicht, warum ich mir kein Abo zugelegt habe über die Jahre




Weiß ich auch nicht...




Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Ansonsten gutes Heft.




Stimmt


----------



## gucky (9. November 2010)

Hi,
diese Ausgabe ist Euch wieder prima gelungen.
Selbst meine Frau war hoch erfreut - wegen der DVD mit den PDFs. Endlich Platz im Keller, war ihr Kommentar.

Enzig eine kleine Anmerkung zu den MB mit 1366 Sockel.
Als Besitzer eines Gigabyte UD9 MBs viel mir auf, dass Ihr da etwas vergessen habt.

Das UD9 ist momentan das zukunftssicherste MB mit Intel 1366 Sockel und das Günstigste ist es obendrein.

Gigabyte räumt allen UD9 Besitzern ein Umtauschrecht für die nächsten 3 Jahre ein. In diesen 3 Jahren kann man sein UD9 einmalig kostenlos auf ein aktuelles MB aus dem Gigabyteangebot auswählen und dies gegen sein UD9 eintauschen (sofern das erwählte MB nicht den Preis für das UD9 übersteigt, dann wäre nur der Aufpreis zu zahlen).

Gerade MB Besitzer in dieser Preis- und Leistungsklasse wechsel ihre MBs nach mindestens 1-2(3) Jahren, da in dieser Zeit meistens ein neuer Chipsatz herauskommt, der X68 steht ja bereits vor der Tür.

Ich finde dies eine Erwähnung wert, da sich der hohe Preis für das UD9 spätestens nach der Inanspruchnahme dieses Services bezahlt macht.

Die Registrierung lief problemlos und Bestätigungsurkunde erhielt ich ca. 2h später.

Aber im Großen und Ganzen kann ich nur sagen: "Macht weiter so".

mfG Gucky


----------



## Daniel_M (9. November 2010)

gucky schrieb:


> Hi,
> diese Ausgabe ist Euch wieder prima gelungen.
> Selbst meine Frau war hoch erfreut - wegen der DVD mit den PDFs. Endlich Platz im Keller, war ihr Kommentar.
> 
> ...




Danke für den Hinweis. Ja, das ist tatsächlich ein guter Bonus, allerdings werten Garantie und/oder Umtauschrecht grundsätzlich nicht.


----------



## gucky (9. November 2010)

Hi,
Umtauschrecht bei Defekt gegen ein gleiches Gerät ist klar aber ein Umtauschrecht für 3 Jahre, ohne dass das Gerät einen Defekt aufweist, sondern nur weil man sein altes MB gegen ein neues, moderneres, besseres oder nur aus Spaß an der Freude, eintauschen möchte, dass ist auch mir neu gewesen.

http://forum.gigabyte.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=16279

Im Grunde kostet das UD9 da nur noch die Hälfte und dies ist doch eine Erwähnung wert, oder?

6Jahre Garantie vergibt auch nicht jeder, oder?

Ich möchte einmal ASUS sehen, wenn ich denen mein Rampage II extreme zuschicke und dafür ein Rampage III extreme haben möchte - kostenlos versteht sich.
Die werden mir eins husten, das gibt es nicht. Aber genauso ist der Umtausch des Gigabyte UD9 zu verstehen.

Gerade jetzt, wo der neue Intelsockel und Chipsatz vor der Tür steht.
Also mir ist so eine Aktion zum erstel Mal untergekommen und da sage ich gern DANKE Gigabyte.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Bummsbirne (9. November 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Klar, hat das wegen der offenen Front eine leicht bessere Belüftung, dafür ist es auch lauter - bei einem Mini-ITX-PC, der (anders als ATX-Gehäuse) gewöhnlich auf dem Schreibtisch steht und nicht darunter, ist das ein wichtiger Punkt.



Naja....ihr müsst es wissen wie ihr benotet bzw. die Gehäuseempfehlungen wählt. Da die Belüftung aber beim SG06 ein wenig schlechter ist muss das ja wieder quasi durch einen schneller drehenden CPU Lüfter "aufgefangen" werden. Von daher gleicht sich das wieder aus. Und da steht dann wieder der Preis. Und der ist beim 05er geringer. Das P/L Verhältniss vom 05er ist einfach besser (ist auch weiter verbreitet...udn das liegt nicht daran, dass das 06er etwas später rauskam.) Ich selbst habe ja ein 05er. Für meinen Freund habe ich ein 06er zusammengebaut...er fand das schoener als das 05er(is Geschmackssache). Einen Unterschied im akustischen Sinne konnte ich nicht feststellen. Aber um das Gegenteil zu beweisen koennte man ja diese beiden mal vergleichen








PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Die Werbung ist in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr geworden - zähl mal nach.



Vielleicht ist es dir nicht weiter aufgefallen, weil du (ich weiss es  nicht so genau..aber irgendwo stand das doch wer ab wann dabei war) erst seit 3 Jahren dabei bistAber lassen wir das



Aber jetzt nochmal ne Frage: In der aktuellen PCGH war ja auch ne Umfrage, von welchen Boards mal ein Vergleichstest gewünscht wird. Da sind ja 20% angegeben, dass sich Leute für Mini Boards interessieren. Kann man da in Zukunft nicht auch son bissl mehr  auf Mini ITX eingehen? Ne eigene Rubrik ist natürlich zuviel verlangt. Also vielleicht ne Extra Rubrik im Einkaufsführer. Also für Mini ITX Boards bzw. Gehäuse. Ein Mini ITX Board bzw. Gehäuse würde nie im "normalen" Gehäuse oder Board Einkaufsführer aufgeführt werden, weil Ausstattung wie PCI Slots etc. OC Möglichkeiten usw. nicht mit "normalen" Boards vergleichbar sind.

Ich interessieren mich schon lange für Mini ITX Rechner. Mein 1. Board war damals n Via Epia 5000 (Zig andere Modelle folgten). Es freut mich, dass ihr immer mehr darüber berichtet! Diese Sparte wird ja auch immer interessanter finde ich.

Also diesbezüglich weiter so!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. November 2010)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es dir nicht weiter aufgefallen, weil du (ich weiss es  nicht so genau..aber irgendwo stand das doch wer ab wann dabei war) erst seit 3 Jahren dabei bistAber lassen wir das



Die Werbung ist nicht mehr geworden. Sie wurde nur kleiner (keine ganzen Seiten mehr). Unsere Anzeigenabteilung hätte es sicher auch gern anders, aber wenn der Werbemarkt nicht mehr hergibt, dann müssen das alle Beteiligten hinnehmen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (9. November 2010)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Naja....ihr müsst es wissen wie ihr benotet bzw. die Gehäuseempfehlungen wählt...



Richtig, wissen wir auch.






Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es dir nicht weiter aufgefallen, weil du (ich weiss es  nicht so genau..aber irgendwo stand das doch wer ab wann dabei war) erst seit 3 Jahren dabei bistAber lassen wir das



Nein, schau nochmal in den Artikel...




Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Aber jetzt nochmal ne Frage: In der aktuellen PCGH war ja auch ne Umfrage, von welchen Boards mal ein Vergleichstest gewünscht wird. Da sind ja 20% angegeben, dass sich Leute für Mini Boards interessieren. Kann man da in Zukunft nicht auch son bissl mehr  auf Mini ITX eingehen? [...]



Kann man.




Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Also diesbezüglich weiter so!



Jo...


----------



## Gast20141127 (9. November 2010)

Das pdf-Archiv find ich Klasse, das hab ich auch bei anderen Magazinen schon sehr geschätzt.
So kann man auch mal Testbericht nachlesen wenn man mal wie ich die eine oder andere Ausgabe nicht hat. 
Und wenn man einen älteren Artikel sucht braucht man nicht immer zig Hefte durchblättern.
Der Papierstapel kann jetzt auch endlich bis zur 1/2009 verkleinert werden.

Werd mir die Ausgabe dann morgen gleich holen, bei uns in Ö dauerts ja meist 4-5 Tage länger bis das Heft im Laden liegt.


----------



## GxGamer (10. November 2010)

Hab mir mal die Premiumausgabe gegönnt.
Ich bin begeistert, diesmal fallen keine Seiten aus 

Hab wie immer alles gerne gelesen und diesmal gefielen mir die Artikel zum Übertakten und Stabilitätstesten besonders gut. Habe mir dann mal Core Damage installiert und bemerkt das mein PC damit tatsächlich wesentlich stärker ausgelastet war als mit Prime  Die Desktopanwendungen hatten es ja sogar schwer sich zu aktualisieren 

Zur DVD: Bin sehr froh, dass ich die ganzen Retrofolgen endlich mal zentral an einer Stelle auf den DVDs habe und sie nicht ständig bei Youtube suchen muss. Von den Programmen her ist nix für mich dabei. Die Videos mit Daniel Möllendorf und dem PCGH-Umzug haben mir sehr gut gefallen, war sehr informativ und zeigt auch das die Arbeit bei euch mehr ist als nur Hardware killen 

Und vielen  Dank auch für die 100 Ausgaben als PDF. Bei meinem letzten Umzug sind meine ganzen (älteren) PCGH-Hefte über den Jordan gegangen, jetzt kann ich trotzdem mal wieder in Erinnerungen schwelgen


----------



## Atosch (10. November 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Atosch*
> 
> Wir nutzen die HD 5850, weil diese bei der letzten Umstellung eine der beliebtesten Karten war - zudem ist sie übertaktet und läuft mit mehr Spannung, fordert die Kühler also (und dient als Basis für die Benotung!). Auch haben wir die kompatiblen Modelle auf einer extrem übertakteten GTX 460 getestet, online gibt's Tests auf einer GTX 480. Die Streubreite an verfügbaren Karten und Kühler ist leider zu groß, um alle Kombinationen zu testen. Welcher Kühler interessiert dich im Falle der GTX 470 denn explizit?



Also speziell würde mich natürlcih der Icy Vision interessieren, damit ich vergeichswerte habe und meine Karten/Kühler Kombination besser einschätzen kann. Außerdem würden mich - Accelero Extreme Plus - VF3300F (glaub der heißt so) - Thermalright Shaman interessieren, hinsichtlich Lautstärke, Temperatur und Kühlung der Spawas.  Ich denke die 470 oder 480 wären die besseren Testkarten gewesen. Klar die 5850 ist verbreiteter aber auch kühler. Und was eine GTX480 kühl hällt lacht über eine 5850.  Die CPU Kühler werden ja auch nicht mit einem i5-750 sondern mit den EXtrem Modellen getestet oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. November 2010)

Den VF3000F haben wir hier, der wird noch getestet.

Hintergrund der HD 5850 ist wie gesagt die Benotung. Würden wir auf eine andere Karte umsteigen, müssen wir alle Kühler neu testen und werten - das ist ein enormer Zeitaufwand. Bei passender Gelegenheit wird dies aber natürlich geschehen, zumal die besten Kühler bereits an die Notengrenze stoßen.


> Die CPU Kühler werden ja auch nicht mit einem i5-750 sondern mit den EXtrem Modellen getestet oder irre ich mich da?


Mit einem i7-870 bei 1,20 Volt - also auch ein flottes Performancemodell mit mehr Saft drauf, so wie die HD 5850.


----------



## Gast20141127 (10. November 2010)

Wenn wieder grössere Kühlertests gemacht werden,
fände ich es ganz interessant wenn ihr auch die Werte von den Boxed-Kühlern
der gängigsten CPUs mit angeben würdet.
Also zB jetzt den I5-750 und den PII-955/965.


----------



## Atosch (11. November 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Den VF3000F haben wir hier, der wird noch getestet.
> 
> Hintergrund der HD 5850 ist wie gesagt die Benotung. Würden wir auf eine andere Karte umsteigen, müssen wir alle Kühler neu testen und werten - das ist ein enormer Zeitaufwand. Bei passender Gelegenheit wird dies aber natürlich geschehen, zumal die besten Kühler bereits an die Notengrenze stoßen.
> Mit einem i7-860 bei 1,20 Volt - also auch ein flottes Performancemodell mit mehr Saft drauf, so wie die HD 5850.



 Klar das verstehe ich natürlich.  Es war ja nur eine Anregung für zukünftige Tests.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (11. November 2010)

*Feeadback zum Premiumteil:*


 Da ich PCGH Leser und WoW Spieler bin, habe ich mir die Premium  gekauft. Leider fand ich den Inhalt dann auch sehr Enttäuschend. 
  Die Inhalte sind teilweise Falsch oder veraltet.


  Ein paar Beispiele:
  “Fünf neue Levels, zwei neue Klassen“ Hier ist natürlich Rassen gemeint.
  „…in den Pfad der Titanen genannten Kreis im Charakterbildschirm“ Der Pfad der Titanen wurde von Blizzard schon vor längerem wieder gestrichen.
  Neues Minispiel beim Angeln. In der Beta habe ich von diesem Spiel bisher nichts gesehen.

  Vom „Cataclysm-Tuning“ war ich auch nicht begeistert und die Aufrüstdiagram sind die gleichen wie in der PCGames MMORE.

  Was die Beigaben angeht, halte ich das Tuning Programm für eine gute Idee allerdings würde mich interessieren ob es Updates geben wird, da schon jetzt ein Regler nichtmehr funktioniert.
  Auch dass sich jemand das Poster an die Wand hängt kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.

  Für mich macht der ganze Artikel einen Eindruck als wäre er schnell aus alten Texten und einigen neuen Infos zusammengebastelt wurden.

[FONT=&quot]Fast den doppelten Preis für nur 32 zusätzliche Seiten, ein Poster und ein Tuning Tool. Finde ich nicht so passend.
[/FONT]


  Ich hätte mir Themen gewünscht wie „SGSSAA bei WoW“, „Ping senken per Regedit“ oder „WoW mit SSD“.


----------



## Homerclon (12. November 2010)

Ich hoffe das passt hier rein.

Ich hab ein Problem mit der PCGH-Profi-CD.
Zum einen lässt sich mit dem Befehl "memtest" dieser nicht starten. Angeblich findet er kein Kernel. (Genaue Meldung kann ich heute Abend nachliefern.)
Übers Menü lässt es sich zwar starten, allerdings bringt mir das bei meinem alten PC (Athlon XP Barton, 2x 512MB DDR-333 von Infineon, Leadtek K7NCR18D-ProII mit nForce2 Ultra-400 Chipsatz) nichts.
Bevor es richtig gestartet ist bleibt es bereits hängen und ich kann den PC nur am Taster beenden.
Memtest erkennt zwar die CPU teilweise (keine Angabe zu L2-Cache), aber bei Chipsatz steht Unknown.

Auf meinem Laptop (Pentium Dual-Core T4200, 2x2GB DDR3-1066) arbeitet es korrekt, abgesehen davon das der Befehl "memtest" auch da nicht funktioniert.
Das es auf dem Laptop funktioniert bringt mir aber nichts.

Hat Memtest86+ V4.10 ein Problem mit mit nForce2 (bzw. alte Hardware generell), oder könnte das bereits ein Hinweis auf ein Hardware-Problem sein?
Hab auf meinem alten PC unter WinXP mehrmals eine Merkwürdige Fehlermeldung (irgendwas mit SQL, aber darum gehts hier nicht) erhalten, nach der ich den PC auch nicht mehr herunterfahren kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2010)

"mit alter Hardware" kann ich verneinen. Auch wenn ich ebenfalls einen Absturz bei der direkten Eingabe von "Memtest" habe, läuft es bei Auswahl via Menü problemlos auf einem PIII/440BX.


----------



## Infernalracing (12. November 2010)

Was mich in Letzter Zeit wirklich Nervt (vielleicht habe ich nur viel Pech) das die Heft DVD´s nicht Funktionieren.
Mit der Jetzigen Ausgabe ist das Schon das Dritte Heft hintereinander wo entweder eine Seite oder gleich die ganze DVD nicht gelesen werden können. (Und NEIN an meinen Laufwerk liegt es nicht, da der Brenner im Notebook auch nicht will und alle Anderen DVD´s werden ohne Probleme geladen z.B. die Monatliche DVD der GameStar ist ja auch kein Problem)


----------



## Mirart (14. November 2010)

Ich fand den Kopfhörer Test klasse, frage mich aber, warum ihr nicht den HFI-780 von Ultrasone (Werbung auf Seite 105) nehmt, Zitat:



> Pure Animation
> Exklusives Design in polar-silber und weiterentwickelte Klangpräzision vereinen sich im
> HFI-780. Dieser Kopfhörer verfügt über denselben goldbeschichteten 40 mm Schallwandler
> wie der HFI-680, jedoch wurden die tiefen Frequenzbereiche angehoben, um größtmögliche
> ...



Der ist doch mit der S-Logic-Technik auch auf Raumklang ausgelegt.

Vielleicht könntet ihr da noch einen Nachtest hinlegen, immerhin testet ihr  in der nächsten Ausgabe u.a. auch das Headzone-System von Beyerdynamic, oder?


----------



## VinD (14. November 2010)

Seit 2009 hab ich mir endlich wieder eine PCGH zugelegt und ersteinmal: TOP!
der ATI-Artikel hat es mir angetan und auf der DVD das "Wissens"-Archiv auch. NUR Moment!! ... sind da manchmal Vorserien-PDFs in dem Archiv enthalten?? Besonders gestört hat es mich bei der Ausgabe 10/2005. Erstmal ist das Layout im Eimer und dann so etwas: Platzhalter?
http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/404/layout01v.jpg

http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/7831/layout02e.jpg

Qualitätsgrenzwertig :/


----------



## PCGH_Marco (15. November 2010)

Infernalracing schrieb:


> Was mich in Letzter Zeit wirklich Nervt (vielleicht habe ich nur viel Pech) das die Heft DVD´s nicht Funktionieren.
> Mit der Jetzigen Ausgabe ist das Schon das Dritte Heft hintereinander wo entweder eine Seite oder gleich die ganze DVD nicht gelesen werden können. (Und NEIN an meinen Laufwerk liegt es nicht, da der Brenner im Notebook auch nicht will und alle Anderen DVD´s werden ohne Probleme geladen z.B. die Monatliche DVD der GameStar ist ja auch kein Problem)



Hi,
schick mir bitte deine Anschrift per PN.

Danke,
Marco


----------



## lalaker (15. November 2010)

Also mich hat wie viele andere besonders gefreut, dass es endlich die alten Magazine auf die DVD geschafft haben.

Habe ich was überlesen, oder wieso ist die AMD/Ati 5750 plötzlich schneller/besser bewertet als eine 4870 (1 GB) oder GTX 260 (im Leistungsindex). Bei den einzelnen Spiele-Werten (abgsehen von DX 11) ist die Karte ja langsamer.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. November 2010)

lalaker schrieb:


> Habe ich was überlesen, oder wieso ist die AMD/Ati 5750 plötzlich schneller/besser bewertet als eine 4870 (1 GB) oder GTX 260 (im Leistungsindex). Bei den einzelnen Spiele-Werten (abgsehen von DX 11) ist die Karte ja langsamer.



Du hast das schon alles richtig erkannt: Die HD 4870 rechnet in DX10/9-Spielen schneller als eine HD 5750. Der Indexwert entsteht jedoch unter Einbezug der DX11-Werte, bei denen die DX10-Karten mit 0 Fps einfließen. Folglich ist der Indexbalken aller DX10-Karten kürzer als früher.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. November 2010)

Genau, siehe dazu auch hier:
Vor dem Radeon HD 6870-Test: PC Games Hardware aktualisiert Grafikkarten-Parcours - benchmark


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Du hast das schon alles richtig erkannt: Die HD 4870 rechnet in DX10/9-Spielen schneller als eine HD 5750. Der Indexwert entsteht jedoch unter Einbezug der DX11-Werte, bei denen die DX10-Karten mit 0 Fps einfließen. Folglich ist der Indexbalken aller DX10-Karten kürzer als früher.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Wäre es ggf. möglich, die DX10 Karten mit einem zusätzlichen Balken zu versehen, der die DX11-Tests schlicht unberücksichtigt lässt bzw. ihnen da ihre durchschnittliche Leistung zuordnet? Oder umgekehrt für die DX11 Karten ein zweiter Wert, der ihre DX10-Eignung angibt?
Denn in 99% der Spiele ist DX11 von minimalem Nutzen. Wenn eine eigentlich deutlich langsamere, neue Karte einen besseren Indexwert bekommt, nur weil fälschlicherweise Tests mit "0 fps" gewertet wurden, an denen die alte gar nicht teilgenommen hat, dann ist das verfälschend. Insbesondere wenn ihr in Zukunft mehr als zwei entsprechende Tests durchführt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. November 2010)

Die Alternative wäre gewesen, sich DX11 Spiele mit SpeedUp zu "cherry picken".


----------



## muadib (17. November 2010)

Gut dass ihr es endlich geschafft habt die alten Ausgaben als pdf beizulegen. Nur die Extended Beilagen habe ich im pdf Archiv noch vermisst.
Könnt ihr mir sagen ob es solche pdf Archive auch für andere Zeitschriften vom Computec Verlag gibt bzw. ob geplant ist, diese zu veröffentlichen? Ich sitze nämlich noch auf über 14 Jahren PCA Zeitschriften die einiges an Platz wegnehmen.


----------



## simonko (19. November 2010)

*Radeon 6850 zu schlecht bewertet in Print 12/2010*

Hallo
In der Printausgabe 12/2010 auf Seite 58 haben sich höchstwahrscheinlich mehrere Fehler eingeschlichen. Die Radeon 6850 er haben in der Tabelle bei Eigenschaften bessere Ergebnisse als die beiden Zotac GTX 460 und Igame 460, werden aber niedriger bewertet. Warum? Diese sind leiser, sparsammer, kleiner und kommen mit einem 6 pol aus.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (19. November 2010)

muadib schrieb:


> Gut dass ihr es endlich geschafft habt die alten Ausgaben als pdf beizulegen. Nur die Extended Beilagen habe ich im pdf Archiv noch vermisst.
> Könnt ihr mir sagen ob es solche pdf Archive auch für andere Zeitschriften vom Computec Verlag gibt bzw. ob geplant ist, diese zu veröffentlichen? Ich sitze nämlich noch auf über 14 Jahren PCA Zeitschriften die einiges an Platz wegnehmen.



Extended-Ausgaben gab es schon mal in Ausgabe 07/2010. PC Action kann ich nicht beantworten.

Marco


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. November 2010)

*AW: Radeon 6850 zu schlecht bewertet in Print 12/2010*



simonko schrieb:


> Hallo
> In der Printausgabe 12/2010 auf Seite 58 haben sich höchstwahrscheinlich mehrere Fehler eingeschlichen. Die Radeon 6850 er haben in der Tabelle bei Eigenschaften bessere Ergebnisse als die beiden Zotac GTX 460 und Igame 460, werden aber niedriger bewertet. Warum? Diese sind leiser, sparsammer, kleiner und kommen mit einem 6 pol aus.


Die HD6850er haben eine 2,03 bzw. eine 2,11 bei Eigenschaften. Die GTX460er 2,20/2,30 bzw. 2,42.

Dabei handelt es sich um Schulnoten, niedriger ist also besser.


----------



## Master-Thomas (19. November 2010)

Geht doch, seit ein paar Ausgaben mal wieder eine (das 2te mal das ich mit diesem blöden Touchpad die Reihe verschieb verdammt) die man von vorne bis hinten lesen kann (muß) nachdem computec zu blöd war mir ein 3 moonats Abo zu verkaufen nehm ich jetzt das 24 monats Abo und den 30 Euro Gutschein und kauf mir ne 6850. Gruß


----------



## metaldj (23. November 2010)

*AntiVir aus Heft 12/2010*

Hi ,

AntiVir soll ja 90 Tage lauffähig sein als Vollversion!
Ich habs heute registriert mit Test und et voila : 
Ihr Produkt ist aktiviert bis : 13.01.2011
Das sind aber keine 90 Tage !

Auch steht laut ReadMe nichts davon auf Seite 116.
Da steht ein ganz anderer Artikel :
Two Worlds 2

Ja, ich habe wirklich die PC Games Hardware mit DVD 12/2010.

Kann Mir das jemand erklären bitte ?

gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2010)

Vermutungen:

- Die 90 Tage rechnen sich ab Beginn des Aktionszeitraumes, nicht ab Installation. Sonst müsste auf jede DVD eine Seriennummer gepresst und ausgewertet werden, damit die Leute nach 90 Tagen nicht einfach eine Neuinstallation durchführen.

- Der Abgabetermin für die DVD liegt afaik mehrere Tage vor dem fürs Heft, so dass zusätzliche Seiten zu Hardwarethemen die Seitenzahlen verschieben können. Vermutlich sind die Seiten ab 120 gemeint.


----------



## metaldj (24. November 2010)

wann kam denn 12/2010 in die läden ?

und nebenbei fällt mir jetzt erst auf das in meiner gar keine alleskönner-cd drin ist/war !


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. November 2010)

Am 3. November. Was die CD angeht: Bitte einfach eine Mail an die auf der DVD-Papphülle angegebene Adresse, der Kundendienst sorgt dann für alles weitere.


----------



## PCGH_Mario (24. November 2010)

Psychom(Nobody) schrieb:


> *Feeadback zum Premiumteil:*
> Ein paar Beispiele:
> “Fünf neue Levels, zwei neue Klassen“ Hier ist natürlich Rassen gemeint.
> „…in den Pfad der Titanen genannten Kreis im Charakterbildschirm“ Der Pfad der Titanen wurde von Blizzard schon vor längerem wieder gestrichen.
> Neues Minispiel beim Angeln. In der Beta habe ich von diesem Spiel bisher nichts gesehen.


 
Tatsächlich scheine ich da zwei drei Informationen verbaselt zu haben. Natürlich muss es "Rassen" heißen und die Information über das erwähnte Angel-Mini-Spiel taucht nirgendwo mehr auf. Den Pfad der Titanen gibt es in der erwähnten Form so nicht mehr. Die Glyphen werden jetzt schlicht erlernt. Ob Letzteres so bleiben wird, dafür würde ich allerdings nicht die Hand ins Feuer legen.

Aber du hast natürlich Recht. Sch**** gebaut, an den Pranger mit mir!  Zu dem Rest kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. 

Gruß,
Mario


----------



## MG42 (27. November 2010)

Tolle Ausgabe, super Idee mit dem Heftarchiv, aber da hätte sicher noch auf Seite1 der DVD der PCGH CnQ-Switcher draufgepasst.
Danke an die Redaktion für diese mehr als gelungene Ausgabe!


----------



## metaldj (28. November 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Am 3. November. Was die CD angeht: Bitte einfach eine Mail an die auf der DVD-Papphülle angegebene Adresse, der Kundendienst sorgt dann für alles weitere.


 
kann man dann die avira version ungefähr so rechnen : 3.11 bis 3.12=circa 30tage , 3.12 bis 3.01.2011=circa 30tage , 3.01.2011 bis 3.02.2011?circa 30tage: also eben 90 tage
also eben 3 monate ab diesem datum, dem 3.11.2010 ?
selbst so gerechnet(zum beispiel) haut es nicht hin mit dem ablauf meiner version ! ablauf 13.01.2011 ! 
oder avira liegt schon länger auf lager.

danke für den hinweis mit der papphülle.

thnx


----------



## thysol (30. November 2010)

Ich habe World of Tanks von der Heft DVD installiert und soll mich dann registrieren. Da steht dann ich brauche einen Invite Code. Wo steht der denn im Heft?


----------



## OSI_Lars (30. November 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> ich habe world of tanks von der heft dvd installiert und soll mich dann registrieren. Da steht dann ich brauche einen invite code. Wo steht der denn im heft?



pcgh 01/2011.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (30. November 2010)

Also der GPU Kühler Test kam zur richtigen Zeit. Will den originalen von meiner GTX460 runter haben. Mein Staubsauger ist Silent gegen dieses Teil.

Aber leider sind die Dinger nirgens lieferbar. 

Mein Favo: Der Scythe Setsugen 2 oder Icy Vision Rev. 2. Aber man bekommt beides nicht zukaufen. 

Auf den Soundkarten Test freue ich mich schon, brauche eine neue Karte. Hoffentlich wird der nicht zu pro Creatives lastig.  Denn der beste Sound nützt nix wenn die Treiber mies sind und immer wieder abschmieren.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (19. April 2011)

Hatte damals auch meinen ganzen Schrank voller PCGH Ausgaben die ich dann irgendwann aus Platzgründen mal weggeworfen habe. Hatte bis vor kurzem ein PCGH Abo und hatte immer die älteren Ausgaben em Kumpel geschenkt der sie dann gelesen hat damit er aufn aktuellen Stand bleibt^^ Die PDF Sache finde ich wirklich super von euch. Am Ende des Jahres oder so immer mal wieder alle Ausgaben in pdf beilegen so hat man zuhasue aufn pc nen Ordner mit allen Ausgaben und diese direkt Griffbereit wenn man was nachschlagen will.


----------

